# Check out these Wetsounds Speakers



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Two 6.5 on 800 watts...he has a ten and some other stuff going in to the razr but were not in at the time of this video....By the way this is Johns Razr from xtremesidebyside.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

thats crazy loud!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

they ought to be... with the price tags on those things.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Im sure his neighbors love him! .....


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not sure wht they cost but he says this video does not do it justice. He said they got good bass to them also. Think I'm going to get him to build me a new box with those speakers after mud nats. Lift, rims, msd, and clutch work is enough before mud nats


I told him Im sure the hell not riding behind him at mud nats. My *** going to be in front or a few riders back. Lol


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

what would a set up like that run me price wise?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

TDavison116 said:


> what would a set up like that run me price wise?


Um...



sjf323 said:


> Not sure wht they cost.....


:bigok:


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

oh figured greenkitty knew just a question


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

google is your friend......

Polaris RZR is available with: 
SW-65-B $299 or SW-650-B $399
Sold as Pairs: Includes Fiberglass Pods and Speakers


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

yea 200 for a pair of 6.5s... not my cup of tea. especially when they are just gonna eventually get trashed...


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

greenkitty7 said:


> yea 200 for a pair of 6.5s... not my cup of tea. especially when they are just gonna eventually get trashed...


 ^ :agreed:


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> yea 200 for a pair of 6.5s... not my cup of tea. especially when they are just gonna eventually get trashed...


You get what u pay for in my opinion. I not trying to justify the price of the wetsounds just saying

My box has 8 Memphis speakers (which are differently more pricey then buying walmart cheapos) and they are going on 3 yrs old and never had a problem. 3yrs of mud, water, sand and grit I think they worth the extra coin.

Later
Scott


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Something that loud definitely has the "Look at how cool I am" effect. Why else would you want something that loud on a bike?


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Something that loud definitely has the "Look at how cool I am" effect. Why else would you want something that loud on a bike?


 
Advertisement....he sells them...plus you want to drown out the other systems around you. Will definitely come in handy at crosby where you hear alot of that tejano crap.

sCOTT


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

man that would be awesome if yall got all of your systems in your group on the same song at the same time... it would be LOUD


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i run memphis in my vehicles and my boat... but they are simply too nice of a speaker to trash. i have had pretty good luck with kickers recently so until i see a major problem with them ill keep running them... good affordable speakers. and weve done a bunch of system lincs on our bikes where you run a butt load of splitters to one i pod... when it gets crazy


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Not sure the price but those Rockford fosgates sound pretty good. Tht was going to be the speaker I was going to go with before I heard the wetsounds. 

I agree about to much money to trash, tht y my brute doesn't see any water riding.

Scott


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

well my speakers spend half their lives submerged...lol so...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

sjf323 said:


> Advertisement....he sells them...plus you want to drown out the other systems around you. Will definitely come in handy at crosby where you hear alot of that tejano crap.
> 
> sCOTT


So basically if you're not selling them you use them for running people off. Any decent handgun will do that and at the same time you don't go deaf.













Relax brother, I'm just messin with ya.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

IBBruin said:


> Any decent handgun will do that and at the same time you don't go deaf.


After a few shots from a 45 my ears a usually ringing so...its about the same.

Pretty nice speakers regardless.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

after all the trash talking i did about these speakers... lol... and guess what the ups man brought me today?


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

definatly some great speakers..what amp r u gonna run them off???and where u gonna put it to keep it dry?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

im running the pyramid 240... and its in the tubes completely sealed... works great.


----------

